# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  Toribia

## MOG

日本刀とマシンガンが対決したら[　　]が勝つ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smRJRiPRBN0

----------


## ST

Забавно   ::   Но если честно, зря только меч испортили. Что они этим доказали? Что меч выдерживает 7 пуль из пулемета? А если взять противотанковую винтовку, а пули-с урановым сердечником? Тогда и одной пули хватит наверно. А если пистолет, и пули из свинца...тогда и 100 выдержит. И что это докажет?   ::

----------


## laxxy

Ничего, конечно, не докажет, но наблюдать за разрезаемыми пулями и вообще за процессом при замедленном воспроизведении довольно интересно  ::

----------


## MOG

トランポリンに高さ100mからボウリングの球を落としたら　跳ね返る高さは[　　]m http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DK0Gv...elated&search= http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYL8w...elated&search=

----------


## MOG

新500円玉には　0.2mmの大きさで「N・I・P・P・O・N」という文字が隠されている http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4EFuhShAFo

----------


## ST

ночью посмотрю. сейчас у меня траффик дорогой   ::  
Кстати что значчит Toribia? Намек на terebi?

----------


## MOG

Японское произношение английского слова trvia. Эти ссылки из передачи под названием 「トリビアの泉（いずみ）」 .  ::

----------


## laxxy

> トランポリンに高さ100mからボウリングの球を落としたら　跳ね返る高さは[　　]m http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DK0Gv...elated&search= http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYL8w...elated&search=

 interesting  ::  
btw, is 球 in ボウリングの球 read as たま?

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG  トランポリンに高さ100mからボウリングの球を落としたら　跳ね返る高さは[　　]m http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DK0Gv...elated&search= http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYL8w...elated&search=   interesting  
> btw, is 球 in ボウリングの球 read as たま?

 Yeah  ::

----------


## MOG

「ボイコット」という言葉はボイコットされた人の名前 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XxQGRnrFuc 
"I..I’m boyccoting you. なんちゃって"  ::

----------


## MOG

キティちゃんが球を投げるピッチングマシーンがある http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-PfNtHu4Ww  
アメリカではボールの代わりにジャガイモを投げたプロ野球選手がいた http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxicHe_LpTo&NR
「僕はルールブックを全て読み
「試合中にジャガイモを投げるべからず」という規則がないことを確認してやったんだ
あの審判のジャッジは間違ってるよ」  ::

----------


## MOG

プレーリードッグを吸い込むための掃除機がある http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLskl775064 
I like it..  ::   ::

----------


## MOG

奥さんが夫の前ではじめてのオナラ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1mCZsPIjuQ&NR
結婚三年目のオナラ
それは家族の絆を深める祝福の音色かもしれない  ::

----------


## ST

пылесос для сусликов  жжот   ::

----------


## ST

Japanese movie on youtube #1!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSM_3fyiaxM
But I don`t get it  ::

----------


## laxxy

> Japanese movie on youtube #1!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSM_3fyiaxM
> But I don`t get it

 I got a movie "How rednecks review condoms" by that link  ::

----------


## ST

ыы. а вот так? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMMmxorsg4Y 
anyway, if you open main page, it will be in first top-5 videos.  _Takahashi expert interview : 高橋名人街 頭インタビ ューテレ東京_

----------


## MOG

> 日本刀とマシンガンが対決したら[　　]が勝つ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smRJRiPRBN0

  

> ... А если взять противотанковую винтовку, а пули-с урановым сердечником? Тогда и одной пули хватит наверно. А если пистолет, и пули из свинца...тогда и 100 выдержит. И что это докажет?

 I should have posted these first.. 
日本刀とピストル
対決したら[　　]が勝つ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2lOK...elated&search=   
日本刀とウォーターカッター
対決したら勝つのは[　　] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaSi0ge499I

----------

